# Flax seed oil... how often?



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

For those of you who feed flaxseed oil, how much do you give it, and how often?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I put a couple of drops on their food 2-3 times per week.


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

I dribble one capsule full on my hedgies kibble once or twice a week depending on how dry her skin is.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

So far none of my hedgies have shown any signs of dry skin. Should I use Flax seed oil as a preventative? Where do you buy it? Is it capsules or in a bottle?


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

I use capsules made for humans. you can get it at Wal-Mart or any pharmacy. Air is what causes oils to become rancid so I find the capsules easier to keep the oil fresh.


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

My hedgie usually takes about 2 days to eat his bowl of kibble. With the flax seed oil, do you need to put just the right amount in there for one night and toss anything that's left over, or would it be okay to stay in the bowl for that second day? I've noticed a little bit of dry skin on Quentin (not horribly bad, but I don't want him to have dry skin all winter), and I'm considering using the flax seed oil. I just wasn't sure about that part of it. What do you guys usually do?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Reaper, how long does the bottle you use last? I would like to get some of the capsules, but I was concerned about them going bad before I use them.


----------

